# Bonding time!



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

Hello everyone. I have a few weeks off from work for medical issues so I figured it would be an excellent time to start training Tucker and retrain my Caboose. I am having a difficult time trying to get them out of their cage. They live in such a huge cage they can fly away and escape easily. I would like to move them to a small cage of mine one at a time to train them. Has anyone found any tricks to capturing them gently? Would a net work?


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi it is good that you can put more time into training your budgies, with having two it will always be harder.
The most helpful information I can give you is : be patient, take your time and enjoy the time shared with your birds, some budgies are more easily trained than others, it is best to use positive reinforcement techniques or clicker training.
Start with step up using a small treat Millet is a good influence usually, I have used a favourite toy in the past also.
Be consistent you must carry on the training religiously, and do not do it over and over ........
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-training-bonding/315073-positive-reinforcement-training.html
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-training-bonding/315065-basics-clicker-training.html


----------



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

How would you capture a non tamed budgie in a huge cage? So I can moved him to a smaller cage for taming and bonding. All he does is fly around.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

To gain your budgies trust is the first thing you need to do. Start off sitting next to the cage talking and interacting. Do not attempt to catch or grab the budgie.
The aim is to get your budgie happy, content, and trusting of you.
What does the budgie do when you clean the cage?
Always set aside time for training when you will not be interrupted, have enough time, and you are calm and patient. Budgies can and do pick up on your mood and body language.
Once your budgie is happy to have you approach the cage, and not become scared or flighty then move on. The next step is step up. Step up is when the budgie will step up onto your finger , hand. Take things slowly that is the main thing.


----------



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

*Capturing inside cage*

Hello. I am having issues retraining my birds in a huge cage. I want to move them to a way smaller cage during training sessions. But I am having an issue trying to catch them and move to smaller cage. I am using my shirt but they can easily escape it and run away or fly away. Any idea on how I can get them in a extremely large cage.


----------



## JoKoKing (Mar 21, 2016)

How long have you had these birds? Did you get them all at once?

I think your birds are scared of your hands since they would run away from you, so you should try develop trust with them. However, it will not be easy since there is more than one bird in a cage, they would prefer to be together than a featherless alien like you.

You should start of by keeping your birds near you, if you usually work in a certain area, put them there and let them slowly get accustomed to your presence. It may take a few days/weeks, but patience is always the key.

After they seem to be fine with you being near their flock, try feeding them with your hand instead of just putting food in the small bowls in the cage, open the cage and leave your hand in a comfortable position and just wait, let them come to you, when birds are hungry, they would come. Do not try to chase after them, that will only worsen the situation.

Some birds may be more daring than others, so slowly understand each bird's personality is and their habits. Understanding how they think will help you tremendously in having a better bond.

One more thing, I wouldn't train your birds in another small cage, it is not necessary to me. Training requires space, flying around, doing tricks, they must be done in your "domain" and not theirs. You must understand that birds are similar to humans, if you are the guest, you listen to what the host says. If you are in your own place, you are in charge!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*
I have merged your two threads regarding "catching" your birds for taming and bonding into one.
Please do not create multiple threads on the same topic.

By trying to "catch" the birds when they are in the large cage, you are removing any and all trust they may have built with you so far.
You would be better off to simply begin the taming and bonding process over again from the beginning. 
Work slowly at the birds' pace.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him. 
Let his get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him, you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to him whenever you interact with him.*


----------

